# Simple DIY strap clamp for segmented rings



## Abter (Sep 6, 2016)

A turner friend pointed me to a youtube about making a very simple and effective strap style clamp. Its a simple tourniquet system. The cost may run a high as $1 if you don't have a piece of small diameter (1/4" is fine) nylon rope around. I used what we used to call 'chute cord back in the day. The combination of the tourniquet and the inherent stretch in the nylon rope give the clamp a lot of even pulling power. A scrap of wood and an old screwdriver for the handle are the only other parts needed.

The 10 min video is from Earl's Small Segment Shop. He shows using it to glue together segmented rings for turning, and similar other round(ish) projects. He's a guy after my own heart: make something cheaply that does a great job. He has several other videos about other jigs and tools for segmented turning.

If the link below doesn't work, search on youtube for "diy strap clamp segmented turning" or "Earl's strap clamp"


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

+1 for Earl's clamp. I have and use several of them.


----------

